# quick help needed re: balloon molly giving birth now!



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

help i am all new to this, put my molly in the breeder this morning, tonight i came home and put the light on and saw the head coming out, took a good 15 mins for the baby to be born,,,,, it did not fit through the slats on the breeder....... so i netted the mum and lifted the thing so the baby went down,,,, this was a good hour ago, think the next one is coming but tail first, !!! mother is going mental!


----------



## Lissa_678 (Mar 1, 2010)

You are seriously lucky... I've never seen my live-bearers actually give birth..they've always done it while I'm away.


----------



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

*my son was really excited!*

but he got fed up waiting! i darent go to bed yet!


----------



## Lissa_678 (Mar 1, 2010)

How did it work out? Did she drop many?


----------



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

only 3!!! and a heap of under developed ones! but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, another one had babies this morning! 29 of them!!! there so cute!!!! and there all up and swimming!!! busy litle things!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats on the fry Jo.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

next time you want to keep the fry see if you can't leave the mother in the main tank and scoop the babies out. This may not be possible if you have a lot of hungry fish but if your tank contains mostly livebearers they are usually pretty good about leaving fry alone as long as they are well fed. make sure there is a ton of hiding places for the fry.eg mopani logs, plants, ornaments they can go under.
If you really want mom in the breeder take out the slotted thing. I found it upsets the mother and they seem to hit themselves on it.
I leave out the slotted thing and put a lot of hornwort in the cage almost to the point where mom can't move. The fry will either lay on the bottom and then go and hide in the plants or they will go to the plants right away. the better developed the fry the quicker they seem to hide in the plants.
make sure mom gets a good feed of flakes so she doesn't want to eat the fry.
Sometimes the babies are aborted if the mom is stressed.


----------

